# ATI Raedon XPRESS 1250: X-Server Problem

## Marco

Abend,

Endlich hab ich es geschafft Gentoo zu installieren  :Smile: . - tja denkste ! Nach der Installation Notebook neu gestartet und was kam ? 

Fatal server error :

No screens found

( Der Treiber würde keine 24 Bit unterstützen , Config wär nicht nutzbar...) 

Grafikkarte : ATI Raedon XPRESS 1250 

Gut , dann mal gegoogled. Hab "xorgconfig" eingetippt und die Config neu generieren lassen. Jetzt flimmerts schon und ich seh ne Uhr aber danach kommt die Meldung das der Windowmanager schon 6 mal abgestützt sei. 

Und nun bin am Ende meines Latein.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee ?

- Danke

 Mod: Titel sinngemäß geändert

----------

## peje

Was tut sich denn wenn du startx eingibst?

----------

## Marco

Das :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) VGA (0) : Driver can´t support depth 24
> 
> (EE) Screens found, but not have a usable configuration.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

die Glaskugel sagt mir: der Inhalt folgender Dateien wäre ziemlich hilfreich: /etc/X11/xorg.conf und /var/log/Xorg.0.log

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Aussagekräftigere Titel für einen Thread sind auch sinnvoller.

----------

## Marco

soll ich das alles abtippen? würd ja auf server connecten und dann hochladen auf FTP aber leider gehts nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Evildad

 *Marco wrote:*   

> soll ich das alles abtippen? würd ja auf server connecten und dann hochladen auf FTP aber leider gehts nicht 

 

Kannst ja auch ein Bild machen und das verlinken wenn alle Stricke reissen.

----------

## super-lupo

 *Marco wrote:*   

> soll ich das alles abtippen? würd ja auf server connecten und dann hochladen auf FTP aber leider gehts nicht 

 

emerge sys-libs/gpm, dann kannst Du das alles per copy & paste posten.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Marco wrote:*   

> soll ich das alles abtippen?

 

Nein, nein... solche Anfänger wie bbgermany (  :Wink:  ) brauchen Logs. Profis wie ich wählen sich des Nachts übers Telefon in die Matrix ein und von dort direkt in deinen Rechner um zu sehen was los ist. Wobei... Mist! Ich habe kein Bezin für meine Kettensäge   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   wie soll ich denn da bloss die Sägezahn Wellen emulieren.... Argl...

Aber mal im Ernst. Mit den wenigen Angaben die du machst, kriegst du jetzt halt nur ungenaue und nicht spezifisch auf dich eingegrenzte Hilfe.

- Also ich würde an deiner Stelle erst einmal den Windows Manager wechseln. Kann bestimmt nicht schaden. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung welchen du nutzt, da du das nicht schreibst, aber was soll's. Da er nicht funktioniert ist er eh nicht brauchbar und irgend ein anderer funktioniert bestimmt besser!

- Wenn der Treiber keine 24 Bit unterstützt, dann nimm halt 32Bit, 16Bit, 8Bit oder 4Bit. Hast ja noch eine Menge zur Auswahl. Achja, und falls du irgendwo gelesen hast, dass der ATI Treiber nur 24Bit unterstützt, das stimmt schon. Aber da du ja mit dem VGA Treiber dein Glück versuchst würde ich das einfach mal ignorieren.

- Und was das abtippen der Config Datei und des Logs angeht. Keine Bange. Bei der Config Datei (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) interessieren uns nur die Zeilen, welche NICHT mit einem # beginnen. Und von denen wiederum auch nur die Sektionen welche von deinem Screen handeln. Und zu der Log Datei (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) dort interessieren uns nur die Error Zeilen (EE) und Sinngemäss mit dem Problem zusammenhängende Warning Zeilen (WW). Du siehst also, must schon viel weniger liefern als angenommen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## xraver

 *Marco wrote:*   

> soll ich das alles abtippen?

 

```
emerge -av nopaste
```

Danach, cat <deine_logdatei> | nopaste oder z.b cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nopaste

Nopaste sollte dir eine URL aus spucken die du dann posten kannst.

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## super-lupo

xraver:

Argh, das ist natürlich eleganter als mein Vorschlag. Danke für den Tip.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marco

hihi plötzlich gehts  :Very Happy:  .

Jetz habe mich eingeloggt und hab ne Einstellung von 320 x 200 @ 140 Mhz  :Very Happy: 

Edit : Blos wie kann ich das jetzt umstellen?

----------

## xraver

Poste doch mal bitte den Inhalt der xorg.conf, vieleicht können wir dir bei der Konfiguration helfen.

----------

## musv

 *Marco wrote:*   

>  hab ne Einstellung von 320 x 200 @ 140 Mhz 

 

Das ist dann auf alle Fälle flimmerfrei. Und meinereiner muß sich mit den armseligen 85Hz begnügen...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Marco wrote:*    hab ne Einstellung von 320 x 200 @ 140 Mhz  
> 
> Das ist dann auf alle Fälle flimmerfrei. Und meinereiner muß sich mit den armseligen 85Hz begnügen...

 

ich glaub bei 140Mhz wäre mein alter 386er mit 33Mhz schwer ins schwitzen gekommen, da 140 kein vielfaches von 33 ist   :Laughing: 

aber mal on-topic: wichtig aus deiner xorg.conf sind zeilen die so in der art aussehen:

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

     SubSection "Display"

              Modes    "1024x768"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

      EndSubSection

EndSection
```

damit wäre für 24bit eine auflösung von 1024x768 definiert!

hast du evtl ncoh "modelines" in der config datei definiert?

----------

